# Bullet Proofing 6.0 Powerstroke



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm looking to do the complete EGR delete (new oil cooler, etc), upgrade the head gaskets & studs, upgrade exhaust and install a tuner on my 2006 F-250. Anyone have an idea how much each of those cost? 
Anyone recommend an Austin area shop that'll do this work? 

Thanks.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

Depending on what type of egr delete you do the head gaskets, studs and misc. parts for that will be around a grand. The oil cooler is a few hundred bucks. I dont know about the tuner and such, but i can tell you that you will have a check engine light on with the egr delete. It will also cause some intermittent driveability concern. Dont buy the egr delete kit that has a freeze plug to block off the cooler. I have seen the plug fail and if your cooler is leaking it will leak into the engine. It is best to have a machine shop cut a stainless plug and weld one into each end of the cooler. Hope this helps.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

j-haynie said:


> Depending on what type of egr delete you do the head gaskets, studs and misc. parts for that will be around a grand. The oil cooler is a few hundred bucks. I dont know about the tuner and such, but i can tell you that you will have a check engine light on with the egr delete. It will also cause some intermittent driveability concern. Dont buy the egr delete kit that has a freeze plug to block off the cooler. I have seen the plug fail and if your cooler is leaking it will leak into the engine. It is best to have a machine shop cut a stainless plug and weld one into each end of the cooler. Hope this helps.


The check ingine light will not stay on if you delete your EGR mine has been off for almost a year and my light has yet to come on.

EGR delete + Oil cooler-$700
Head studs and gaskets-$700
exhaust-$500-700
tuner-$350 + depending on which one you go with and if you decide to get a custome tune for your truck

then you have to add in all the labor...so if I had to guess a price you would be looking somewhere around $3500-4000 for all of it


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

pwrstrkr said:


> The check ingine light will not stay on if you delete your EGR mine has been off for almost a year and my light has yet to come on.
> 
> EGR delete + Oil cooler-$700
> Head studs and gaskets-$700
> ...


If your truck is a 2003-2004 it will stay off, but the 2005 on up uses the EBP sensor to see if the egr valve did or did not open. It has to see a pressure drop or it turns on the CEL. I have done a bunch of those kits and they are all the same. Also 3500 would barely cover the labor at most shops. Figure 30 hours labor at 100.00 an hour. Thats 3,000 just in labor.
If you pull your cooler and can get it down here I have a buddy of mine that will weld a stainless plug in each end of your egr cooler. He charges about 50.00 and you never have to worry about it again.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

The tuner will take to EGR monitor out of the strategy in the ECM. I ran without it for awhile and although mine didn't set a CEL it did have a code for it and backed down the power.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

pwrstrkr said:


> The check ingine light will not stay on if you delete your EGR mine has been off for almost a year and my light has yet to come on.
> 
> EGR delete + Oil cooler-$700
> Head studs and gaskets-$700
> ...





j-haynie said:


> If your truck is a 2003-2004 it will stay off, but the 2005 on up uses the EBP sensor to see if the egr valve did or did not open. It has to see a pressure drop or it turns on the CEL. I have done a bunch of those kits and they are all the same. Also 3500 would barely cover the labor at most shops. Figure 30 hours labor at *100.00 an hour*. Thats 3,000 just in labor.
> If you pull your cooler and can get it down here I have a buddy of mine that will weld a stainless plug in each end of your egr cooler. _*He charges about 50.00*_ and you never have to worry about it again.


Yikes!!!


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

j-haynie said:


> If your truck is a 2003-2004 it will stay off, but the 2005 on up uses the EBP sensor to see if the egr valve did or did not open. It has to see a pressure drop or it turns on the CEL. I have done a bunch of those kits and they are all the same. Also 3500 would barely cover the labor at most shops. Figure 30 hours labor at 100.00 an hour. Thats 3,000 just in labor.
> If you pull your cooler and can get it down here I have a buddy of mine that will weld a stainless plug in each end of your egr cooler. He charges about 50.00 and you never have to worry about it again.


EGR delete kit comes with the blockoff plate to completely remove the cooler valve so no need to weld it. I didnt know about the EBP sensor but what i thought i understood was that the programmer would take care of it but i have been wrong before. Also I know most of the places that i called and priced to get head studs put in most of them would install the EGR delete for free since the cab would already be off you would just have to buy the kit thru them. I had got a quote from 2 places and to delete the egr and replace the head bolts with studs it was like $2200. So I could be a little off on the price it could be a little bit more but i cannot see it being alot more.....but like i said it depends on the shop and i have been wrong before


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

I may have missed it, but in order to replace the studs and head gasket you are typically looking at having to remove the cab of the truck to do that due to the positioning of the back bolts on the heads. I think that alone will run you 3500-4000. i would be willing to be that you are near or above 6000 when it is all said and done for those upgrades.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes the egr kit does come with a plate to block it off, but alot of the kits out there are only a freeze plug. They are thin and after time, 1000+ degrees of exhaust temp, and exhaust pressure they WILL FAIL. I have seen it. If thats what you want no need to buy an expensive kit. Go to O'rileys and get a 35mm freeze plug. It goes in the back end. Buy a piece of good gasket material and cut your own gasket to seal the front end. You can do just the egr delete with parts and everything for less that 20 bucks. But that is a cheap way and will not last very long. The cab off to do the heads is the easiest way, but not necessary. They can be done in chassis, but it is hard on your back. If somebody is doing them for 2200 they are cutting themselves WAY short. Like i said earlier at least 30 hrs labor and most shops nowadays are at or near 100.00 an hr labor. I don't see 2200 for parts and labor and them making any money. Depending on the programmer it may not turn on CEL. All the ones i have seen and done that are 05 and newer do come on. Good luck and let us know what it costs you when you get some estimates.


----------

